
Using Electron with Haskell - Tehnix
https://codetalk.io/posts/2016-05-11-using-electron-with-haskell.html
======
Tehnix
Just as I finished this post earlier today, Electron 1.0.1 was released
shortly after! Ohwell, the post is now updated to use that (it was luckily not
much work) :)

